
GAO report reveals Pentagon's use of floppy disks to control US nuclear weapons - coloneltcb
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/us-government-information-technology-old-systems-gao-report/?tw=dd
======
blottsie
Here's the full report:
[http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-16-696T](http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-16-696T)

